
My Updated Plan to Address the Coronavirus Crisis - smacktoward
https://elizabethwarren.com/plans/updated-plan-address-coronavirus
======
spthorn60
Sure would like to know what the real price is of being able to borrow "for
free" $750 billion. Actually, my kids and grandkids want to know.

